# Harley has been coughing today



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KathyL*

KathyL

I am sorry that Harley is coughing and sorry to hear about the tumors.
Does the vet think you should give him the doxy?

I just read your Blog and Harley is GORGEOUS!! How old is Harley?
Bumping this up-hoping a vet or someone with more knowledge will reply!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

The oncologist prescribed the doxycylin to begin him on antibiotics while waiting for the tests to come back on tick-related diseases. the coughing is from the lung tumors. I think the platelets are cancer related and that there is further metastsis. 

Harley is a rescue and is probably about 8 1/2 yrs -- too young


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Harley is such a beautiful boy! I will pray for him and you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dogs seem to tolerate doxycycline better than people do... Good luck!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for Harley's treatment.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Harley.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How is Harley doing today?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Harley is doing better and the coughing was just a fluke.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

You have been through so much! This must be so hard to witness 
My thoughts best wishes and prayers are with you!
May you turn another corner that puts you back on a positive path.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm almost afraid if I say Harley seems better I will jinx it, but he has not been coughing like he did last thursday. He started the doxycyline last Friday and is tolerating it. The first time I gave him the doxycycline he chucked it up about a half hour later so now I give him the Peptic AC first, then his food, then the doxy and that seems to work. The antibiotics are _*in case*_ he has a tick born disease (which I pretty much doubt) but you never know. I should get the results of the bloodworks tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm not real sure what the next step would be regarding Harley's low platelets. I'm just taking one step at a time right now and a little worried that I cannot address the cancer right now. It seems like we take a step forward and then something comes along and kicks us back again. Cancer doesn't play fair!

Lauren, how is Penny doing? did she wear her Halloween costume? I haven't been through the forum in a day or two.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Harley.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear your story about Harley, and I hope all turns out well and you have much more time with him. I read your blog and Harley is beautiful. I have 4 goldens and my oldest Bridgett also have 2 tumors in her lungs. We believe it's mets from a mammary tumor. Similiar to your story the day we took her in to have the mammary tumor removed (they didn't think it was cancerous) they called me to let me know that there was the masses found in her lungs and before surgery and and there was no point in doing the surgery. I was heartbroken. This was in Jan. 2012 and 10 months later she is doing great with only one episode of coughing. Please read my blog which I need to update. But I have been so busy just enjoying her. Hoping to celebrate her 10 birhtday in January along with celebrating a whole year fighting and winning the battle. I was told I only had about 4 months with her and it has now been 10. I wish you all the love and luck in the world to keep your precious Harley comfy and happy. Essiac tea, turmeric and Flaxseed oil and cottage cheese has been the only thing I have done. www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harley and Bridgett*



4Goldens' said:


> So sorry to hear your story about Harley, and I hope all turns out well and you have much more time with him. I read your blog and Harley is beautiful. I have 4 goldens and my oldest Bridgett also have 2 tumors in her lungs. We believe it's mets from a mammary tumor. Similiar to your story the day we took her in to have the mammary tumor removed (they didn't think it was cancerous) they called me to let me know that there was the masses found in her lungs and before surgery and and there was no point in doing the surgery. I was heartbroken. This was in Jan. 2012 and 10 months later she is doing great with only one episode of coughing. Please read my blog which I need to update. But I have been so busy just enjoying her. Hoping to celebrate her 10 birhtday in January along with celebrating a whole year fighting and winning the battle. I was told I only had about 4 months with her and it has now been 10. I wish you all the love and luck in the world to keep your precious Harley comfy and happy. Essiac tea, turmeric and Flaxseed oil and cottage cheese has been the only thing I have done. www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com Keep us posted.


I will be praying for Harley and Bridgett. God Bless you all.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry poor Harley has an upset stomach. We have been giving Penny peptic AC as well. It seems to help. I hope he feels better, and that the test results come back good. Penny did wear her costume, thank you for asking! I posted some pictures on her thread. She is feeling a little bit better. Has an appointment tomorrow for a check up.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

4Goldens' said:


> So sorry to hear your story about Harley, and I hope all turns out well and you have much more time with him. I read your blog and Harley is beautiful. I have 4 goldens and my oldest Bridgett also have 2 tumors in her lungs. We believe it's mets from a mammary tumor. Similiar to your story the day we took her in to have the mammary tumor removed (they didn't think it was cancerous) they called me to let me know that there was the masses found in her lungs and before surgery and and there was no point in doing the surgery. I was heartbroken. This was in Jan. 2012 and 10 months later she is doing great with only one episode of coughing. Please read my blog which I need to update. But I have been so busy just enjoying her. Hoping to celebrate her 10 birhtday in January along with celebrating a whole year fighting and winning the battle. I was told I only had about 4 months with her and it has now been 10. I wish you all the love and luck in the world to keep your precious Harley comfy and happy. Essiac tea, turmeric and Flaxseed oil and cottage cheese has been the only thing I have done. www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com Keep us posted.


10 months with lung mets! That is great. I will read you blog to get the details. Harley had a little cough the other day but nothing like last Thursday, but I know dogs can change suddenly. Good luck with Bridgett, you guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping Harley is doing well. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Harley. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Harley completed the two weeks of doxycycline and I took him in yesterday (11/08) to recheck platelets. The results showed that the platelets have dropped to 30,000. He has another appt next week and I hope he has some options. I've read prednisone is often given and brings the platelets back up quickly, then the prednisone is tapered off. He is eating well and happy maybe just a little more tired than usual.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for better count next week. There must be something to help Harley.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Harley's count is better next week. Thoughts and prayers to you both!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Kathy and Harley, I wish you all the best!


----------

